# Jurassic World Official Trailer released



## T-hug (Nov 25, 2014)

​



​
I am excite!​


----------



## Foxi4 (Nov 25, 2014)

Does every trailer these days have to feature fades to black between scenes, separated by dubstep wubs? Seriously, this got old a year ago. It's Jurassic Park, it doesn't have to be gritty.


----------



## nando (Nov 25, 2014)

i'm so disappointed already.

do we really need a hybrid dinosaur?
aren't regular garden variety dinosaurs deadly enough? 
why do they feel they need to up the ante to extremes with every sequel?


----------



## Gahars (Nov 26, 2014)

Welcome to Jurassic Park...s and Recreation.

One does have to wonder why they create the super intelligent carnivore on the island with all the people. You'd think they'd have learned at least some lesson after the first two films.


----------



## JoostinOnline (Nov 26, 2014)

Sure it went horribly wrong those other times.  But this time...this time we got it right.


----------



## Joe88 (Nov 26, 2014)

the cg doesnt look that good, even by todays standards


----------



## the_randomizer (Nov 26, 2014)

Joe88 said:


> the cg doesnt look that good, even by todays standards


 

Still better CGI than Transformers


----------



## Joe88 (Nov 26, 2014)

why am I thinking they more or less created this


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Nov 26, 2014)

Ummm... Yay?


----------



## AsPika2219 (Nov 27, 2014)

I will waiting for this one! Release date for Malaysia is *May 11, 2015*!


----------



## Walker D (Nov 28, 2014)

I actually liked the idea of a new Dino.
The main premise of the first movie was that they wanted to play god, control nature, but things get terrible wrong.
With this new Dino thingy they kept that premise. I'm actually surprised that they managed to keep this basic line from the first movie.
Hope it turns out to be a good Jurassic Park


----------



## Veho (Apr 21, 2015)

New trailer oop (added to first post).


----------



## Clydefrosch (Apr 22, 2015)

Is this a reboot of the series? Or is this chronologically happening after the first three movies?

because if it was a reboot, ok, I'd just barely buy the premise of them creating a new kind of dino just because they could.
however, I still wouldn't be able to buy that they'd create a murder machine for their family theme park, instead of, lets say, pocket sized, dull-clawed pet dinos.


----------



## Veho (Apr 23, 2015)

Clydefrosch said:


> because if it was a reboot, ok, I'd just barely buy the premise of them creating a new kind of dino just because they could.
> however, I still wouldn't be able to buy that they'd create a murder machine for their family theme park, instead of, lets say, pocket sized, dull-clawed pet dinos.


I imagine they couldn't get a license to sell genetically modified animals as pets in any country and had to keep all the dinosaurs confined to Isla Nublar. There's probably a baby sauropod petting zoo for the kids, but huge vicious murder machines are always more interesting to the public. And every time the public interest wanes they have to one up their previous animal to attract new guests.


----------



## ExplodingJesus (Aug 10, 2015)

I watched this movie in theater. this is an another great installment in the Jurassic series. Rating a ten for acting, story line, and good special effects.


----------

